# Maine Coons and water ...



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Another trait Gizmo has that makes me sure he's one of those Maine shags: he plays in water! Here are a couple of pics. More on the blog, if interested.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Silly, beautiful kitty.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, that's so cool! My cat would never do that!! :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Tee, hee :lol: , cute


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Gizmo sure does look like a Maine ****! He even has the ear tufts. What a beautiful cat!


----------

